# Fairy Liquid as APC ???



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

Can Fairy Liquid be used as APC?
I know some of the users use APC's like Daisy and others, so I'm wondering, can Fairy be used also?
It smells good, it's cheap, it makes a good foam, repeals dirt and grime good.
The only thing I don't know is, is it harmful to a car paint? I think it's not, but can someone confirm that?

I found a good strong APC, probably does a better job than Fairy, but it's way more expensive.
Tough of using that one only on very very dirty cars, and use Fairy Liquid on others?

What you think?


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

id prob say no, as it contains salt i found this http://www.carcareadvice.co.uk/faq/...n-i-use-washing-up-liquid-to-clean-my-car.htm


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not the salt again :wall: there's no salt in the finished product but it is a oily, powerful degreaser, apc is better for general cleaning.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BDJ said:


> Can Fairy Liquid be used as APC?
> I know some of the users use APC's like Daisy and others, so I'm wondering, can Fairy be used also?
> It smells good, it's cheap, it makes a good foam, repeals dirt and grime good.
> The only thing I don't know is, is it harmful to a car paint? I think it's not, but can someone confirm that?
> ...


What areas are you trying to clean?
Poor old washing up liquid, kind to your hands yet damaging to cars 
Since products can be had for as little as a £1 then there is little reason not to use a purpose product.
After the 1st big clean, it is rare that a 1:10 shampoo mix won't clean wheels , shuts etc :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What does APC stand for?????


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

all purpose cleaner


----------



## BojanP (Nov 5, 2010)

all purpose cleaner

edit: beaten


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

I wanted to use it when cleaning door shuts, badges, grills, and all that surfaces that you use brushes to agitate while the snow foam is left to dwell.

And maybe with foam lance as a addition to snow foam, to strip old lsp and residues.

After that I would rinse the surface and wash a car with wash shampoo, of course!

I already read that it contains salt, however someone says it doesn't, so don't really know what to believe to!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Fairy+Liquid+as+APC


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BDJ said:


> I wanted to use it when cleaning door shuts, badges, grills, and all that surfaces that you use brushes to agitate while the snow foam is left to dwell.
> 
> And maybe with foam lance as a addition to snow foam, to strip old lsp and residues.
> 
> ...


For a £1 or less you could get this degreaser , it works and works well, like it or not, washing up liquid is not harmful to cars like many rumour would have you beleive, there are many people that use washing liquid still today to wash their cars and to no ill effect, a colleague had a 98 passat from new and just used washing up liquid, he now has a Lexus and continues to use washing up liquid (I have offered him shampoo as I have loads to get rid of) , I think it is too mild for a 1st wash on greasy shuts etc.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

M.M said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Fairy+Liquid+as+APC


Love it :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Not the salt again :wall: there's no salt in the finished product but it is a oily, powerful degreaser, apc is better for general cleaning.


I know its the first standard BS line that comes out...and it really gets on my back.

I use it when ever I am doing a full detail....or want to strip any protection off a vehicle...works a treat never had any issues in all the years I have used it.

As an APC it works ok-ish would still rather use AG Clean All or similar.


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

I googled already M.M, but I was interested in what ppl on this forum think about it.
However, liked the link 

Avanti, as a degreaser, I will buy Megs Super Degreaser.
I just was wondering will Fairy Liquid do the job as APC, for the shuts, around badges, grills, etc...maybe even for arches.
Also know a few people that wash their car with washing liquid.

So, I suppose as long as it cleans the area I want to clean, it's good to use!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BDJ said:


> I googled already M.M, but I was interested in what ppl on this forum think about it.
> However, liked the link
> 
> Avanti, as a degreaser, I will buy Megs Super Degreaser.
> ...


You can only try it and see, but as you are getting the megs, I would go for that instead :thumb:


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

So, you suggest to use Megs SD for door shuts, badges, etc. instead?
Maybe it's a good idea :thumb:
Haven't had that in mind, must admit.

But, considering the low price of Fairy Liquid, will make a diluted mix, just in case. You never know 

And I still want to use it on foam lance, mixed with shampoo, as it should help strip old LSP.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BDJ said:


> So, you suggest to use Megs SD for door shuts, badges, etc. instead?
> Maybe it's a good idea :thumb:
> Haven't had that in mind, must admit.
> 
> ...


I have never found it to work at stripping the wax compared to an equally cheap Halfords value wash, but yes do experiment and see how you get on with the different products and techniques :car:


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

I believe you, but I have one problem with all of the products you use.
I don't live in the UK, and when ordering from UK, shipment rates are killing me when the package is heavy.
That means no bulk packages, and even small ones.
Price is ok when ordering MFs, Towels, Pads, 1-2 waxes, and all other lightweight stuff.

I would love to buy some of the shampoos, snow foams, tardis (as it's way better than Megs Body Solvent), and other stuff that you have over there in bulk packages, but it gets too expensive at the end.

However, I think I found a good way to solve that, and will do as soon as budget gets a little bit higher


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BDJ said:


> I believe you, but I have one problem with all of the products you use.
> I don't live in the UK, and when ordering from UK, shipment rates are killing me when the package is heavy.
> That means no bulk packages, and even small ones.
> Price is ok when ordering MFs, Towels, Pads, 1-2 waxes, and all other lightweight stuff.
> ...


Where are you from?


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

From Far Far Away 

From Serbia mate!


----------



## vxrjust (Nov 8, 2010)

Avanti said:


> For a £1 or less you could get this degreaser , it works and works well, like it or not, washing up liquid is not harmful to cars like many rumour would have you beleive, there are many people that use washing liquid still today to wash their cars and to no ill effect, a colleague had a 98 passat from new and just used washing up liquid, he now has a Lexus and continues to use washing up liquid (I have offered him shampoo as I have loads to get rid of) , I think it is too mild for a 1st wash on greasy shuts etc.


if you have too much shampoo lying around you can feel free to give them me  ha ha


----------



## Tavli (Feb 4, 2010)

Try Daisy bought from most super markets, dilute to suit, I find it excellent and is very cheap at only 97p for 1.5 ltrs. :tumbleweed:


----------

